# Buck & Does



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

We have one Boar buck and several does. The buck is 87% registered his percentage is boar/nubian. Can some one please take a look at him and my registered does and let me know what you think? These pictures were taken at fair last year. The tan headed doe we placed second. The dark headed doe we placed 3rd. She is now twice the size she was last year and is shaped more like a buck now. I will try and get a picture of her that is more recent. The last picture is of the daughters of our unregistered doe. The first picture is of our buck from the back.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute goats!  

The biggest thing that stands out to me is weak top lines on the first two does. I like to see a level top line with no dip behind the shoulders. The doe kids have fairly level tops. They have pretty heads! 

The second doe looks nice and thick and fairly long.  I can't tell much from the picture of your buck...


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree 100% with Crossroads!


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you for the feed back. The two doelings mom is a boar Nubian cross with a very good top line but seems narrow in the front and very dairy legs. But as you can see she produces nice kids. I will try to get better pictures of the Buck and my boar Nubian cross so you can see what I am talking about. Again thank you for the feed back.


----------

